# Corn Dip and White Dip



## jkath (Jan 1, 2006)

Here are 2 of the dips I made last night - they're both quite tasty!

*Corn Dip*

frozen corn (about the amount you'd get from 3 ears of corn)
1-8oz. pkg cream cheese, softened to room temp & cut into quarters
1 clove of garlic, minced
bacon crumbles & green onion slices

Heat corn with a few tbsp of water in the microwave till hot. Drain water.
Pour into food processor and process till quite smooth. Add cream cheese and garlic and process till smooth. Cool in fridge. When ready to serve, top with small bacon crumbles and a few green onion slices.

*White Dip*

1-8oz pkg cream cheese, softened to room temp
2 Tbsp sour cream
2 Tbsp mayonnaise
1 pkg. dry ranch dressing mix

Process in food processor till smooth.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 1, 2006)

They both sound really good, jkath, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dina (Jan 1, 2006)

Interesting how cream cheese and sour cream make everything taste soooooooo good.  My SIL brought some spinach/Gouda/cream cheese filled puff pastry and some crab/salmon/cream cheese filled pastry cups.  They were outstanding and she sure made a lasting impression with her appetizers.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm going to try the corn one the next time a reason pops up.  It sounds really good!


----------



## shannon in KS (Jan 1, 2006)

Both of these look very good and very easy!


----------



## marajo (Jan 2, 2006)

thanks for posting the corn one. sounds great.  will try it.


----------



## jkath (Jan 2, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I'm going to try the corn one the next time a reason pops up. It sounds really good!


 
you never need a reason for dip!

Actually, I made both dips again today (for the football festivities). This time I got smart and made them with the 1/3 less fat neufchatel instead!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2006)

You're right Jkath.. but I do have to wait until I have company or I'll sit down and eat the whole darn bowl myself.


----------



## jkath (Jan 3, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> You're right Jkath.. but I do have to wait until I have company or I'll sit down and eat the whole darn bowl myself.


and the problem with that would be............. 

Actually, I'm trying to think of a use for the leftover corn dip. The leftover ranch is good on top of chicken breasts.


----------



## middie (Jan 3, 2006)

oh wow jkath these sound sooooooooooooooo yummy !!!!!!!!
thanks for sharing them !


----------

